# Netflix is NOT working...



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

For some reason Netflix will not work on my Bolt. The TV automatically changes to 4K output when I hit Netflix on the TiVo. 

After it loads I scroll through what I want to play and hit play. It loads and plays one second of the movie/show I selected and then this pops up on my screen. 

Any idea how to fix this? I have a Sony TV and had to turn off Enhanced HDMI since it always blacked out the screen when FF/RW. 

Could this be messed up because I have Standard HDMI selected?


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Had the same problem with a Roamio yesterday but only for one show. I exited Netflix and standby'd TiVo and then On and back into Netflix. It worked fine then. I figure it was some temp file or flag that needed to get reset and going to standby fixed it.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

One thing is for sure, I like the bolt, but they need to work on the Amazon and Netflix app reliability. Normally, on most devices, the Netflix app just works. It is buggy as hell on the Bolt, and I have seen that screen more than once, and actually saw it twice last night. One of the times the Bolt rebooted on its own.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I tried to watch the David Cross stand up special and got this same message everytime...I ended up using the 4k capable app in my 4k Sony tv


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

spaldingclan said:


> I tried to watch the David Cross stand up special and got this same message everytime...I ended up using the 4k capable app in my 4k Sony tv


This crap is ridiculous. I had to do the same through my Sony TV.

Every "feature" I loved about the Bolt is now broken. CAN SOMEONE AT TIVO FIX THIS CRAP?!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Netflix app on the Bolt never really unloads like it does on other TiVos/devices, it's always running in the background. Maybe the app just needs a restart every now and then. I think if you go all the way to the top of the app there is an Exit option which will actually close the app. Try that, and then restarting.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't believe that it's running, just sitting in memory, lurking . It works the same way on my Roku 3, Fire TV Stick and this television's built-in app; you start it and it comes up, immediately, to exactly where it was when you stopped. If you exit in a search screen, that's where it will be when it starts again; if you exit in the episode browser of a series, that's where it will be when it starts again. It will load it once every boot, unless you ask it to reload it.

During the summer TV hiatus I watch tons of TV shows on Netflix and I use TiVo because it can output Netflix's predominately 24p content as a 24Hz signal. I have come to the conclusion, however, that it does not like the pause while my TV adjusts to the change in display mode from [email protected] to [email protected] and the player does not always survive it. When I get that screen, I click "More Details" and choose "Exit Netflix" from that menu. That will cause it to reload the app the next time it starts. That won't necessarily fix things but it does sometimes.

I only enable the two 2160 resolutions (4K 60fps, 4K 24fps pass-thru); if I enable any more resolutions it becomes even less reliable. Most of the time it remembers that setting across reboots but sometimes it will set it to "4K 60fps (auto)". When that happens Netflix seems to work endlessly without a hitch. Unfortunately, I want my 24Hz, no-uneven-pulldown-applied signal.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mikeyts said:


> I don't believe that it's running, just sitting in memory, lurking . It works the same way on my Roku 3, Fire TV Stick and this television's built-in app; you start it and it comes up, immediately, to exactly where it was when you stopped. If you exit in a search screen, that's where it will be when it starts again; if you exit in the episode browser of a series, that's where it will be when it starts again. It will load it once every boot, unless you ask it to reload it.


Actually, it does load into memory and stay there even after you exit. It does this on the newer Rokus as well to keep the startup times faster. I'm sure a part of the app is unloaded on exit, but not the whole app. This is why they have a "Reload Netflix" in the Help section of the app. You can easily see the difference in startup times when it is already loaded in memory versus not.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Actually, it does load into memory and stay there even after you exit. It does this on the newer Rokus as well to keep the startup times faster. I'm sure a part of the app is unloaded on exit, but not the whole app. This is why they have a "Reload Netflix" in the Help section of the app. You can easily see the difference in startup times when it is already loaded in memory versus not.


I think that if you exit Netflix with "Settings->Get Help->Exit Netflix" or using that "Exit Netflix" option n the More Details menu when you start it again it reloads it ("Exit Netflix" on that row of options with "Search" is not the same thing). That's when it brings up the Netflix splash screen with the whirling circle at the bottom and then asks you to choose a profile (if you have multiple profiles defined). Using the "Reload Netflix" option on either of those menus is, in my experience, riskier, sometimes leaving it so that you have to reboot TiVo to get Netflix to start again.

There is a hard-coded component of Netflix, a purpose-optimized layout/rendering engine of their own design (see "Building the New Netflix Experience for TV" in their Technology Blog). The bulk of their code is written in web authoring languages and is dynamically downloaded along with some art assets every time that you start it on most platforms. I think that TiVo only loads that part once per boot and when you "Reload Netflix" it just reloads the dynamically downloaded part. It can get to a point where nothing short of rebooting will fix it, when I think that the resident portion has become munged up. I dunno.

As I stated, the always-in-memory, instant start feature is part of Rokus which have that Netflix UI (Roku 3s, 2015 Roku 2s, Roku HDMI Stick, Roku TVs and, I'm sure, all new Rokus going forward); it's also part of Netflix in this Vizio smart TV and Netflix on Fire TV. Those are the things that I own; it must be on other platforms as well.


----------

